# Listado de Fly-back por marca y Modelo de Television



## DJ T3

Hola gente, buscando otra cosa en internet, me encontré con ésta lista, que paso a compartir.
Si alguien ve algún error, o similar, comuníquenlo a algún moderador.

*Marca* *Modelo* *Chasis* *Fly-Back*
---------------------------------------------------​*AIWA* *AR 145 * *Sin info* *TLF 70243 *
*AIWA* *AR 205 * *Sin info* *C1-355-215-800 *
*AIWA* *AR 290 S * *Sin info* *47105380 *
*AIWA* *AR 295 * *Sin info* *KFT 4 AA 271 X *
*AIWA* *CTV 1405 R * *Sin info* *FCK 14 A 009 D *
*AIWA* *CTV 2004 * *Sin info* *154-138 W *
*AIWA* *CTV 5102 RM 21 * *Sin info* *KFS 60455 C *
*AIWA* *TV tipo CFTV modelo TVC 1400 14" * *Sin info* *JF 0208-0218 C *
*AIWA* *VXT 1010, 1100 AE, VXT 1010 KNT Canguru * *Sin info* *FCK 14 B2 *
*BAYSONIC* *CB-14 * *Sin info* *154-164 E *
*BAYSONIC* *CB-14 A * *Sin info* *FCK 14 A 028 A *
*BAYSONIC* *CB-20 * *Sin info* *154-165 D *
*BAYSONIC* *CB-20 A * *Sin info* *CF 0341 (FCM 20 A 016) *
*BELSTAR* *2155 T * *Sin info* *1142.5088 A *
*BLUE SKY* *BS 2799 TX * *Sin info* *FUY 20 A 001 *
*BLUE SKY* *K 3615 * *Sin info* *TLF 70161 *
*BLUE SKY* *TC 2033 N * *Sin info* *FSV 20 B 013 *
*BLUE SKY* *TC 9112 (14" alimentacion 12V) * *Sin info* *CFB 2-005 B *
*BRASSONIC* *CT-1000 * *Sin info* *TCG 30 B 13 *
*BRASSONIC* *CT-1400, CT-1409 * *Sin info* *FCV 1422 L01 *
*BROOKSONIC* *CTVG 4545 LST * *Sin info* *3213992 *
*BROOKSONIC* *CTVG 5454 LST * *Sin info* *FCC 2015 FL *
*BROOKSONIC* *CTVG 5454 LSTC * *Sin info* *FCC 2015 AL *
*BROOKSONIC* *GTV 4545, CTVG 4545 LSTC * *Sin info* *BSC 23-1108 *
*BROOKSONIC* *GTV 4545, CTVG 4545 LSTC * *Sin info* *FCC 1415 AL *
*BROOKSONIC* *MVR 2150 14" Canguru * *Sin info* *FCK 1415 AL (EL) *
*CCE* *HPS-1401B a HPS-1401A * *Sin info* *TAT-1409 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1401D a 1492 * *Sin info* *TAT-1407 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1415,HPS-14" * *Sin info* *NF-7301 *
*CCE* *HPS-1415C,HPS-1450B,HPS-1425A,HPS-1425B,HPS-1465 * *Sin info* *TAT-1401A *
*CCE* *HPS-1425,HPS-1450A,HPS-1450R,HPS-1450C,HPS-1495 * *Sin info* *KFS-60266 *
*CCE* *HPS-1465A,HPS-1465B,HPS-1470 * *Sin info* *TAT-1401A *
*CCE* *HPS-1465Z,HPS-1470B,HPS-1470K,HPS-14702,HPS-1470Z * *Sin info* *TAT-1402 A (Reemplazo 1401A) *
*CCE* *HPS-1465ZC,HPS-1465ZD,HPS-1465ZG,HPS-1466ZH * *Sin info* *TAT-1403 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1465ZE,HPS-1465ZF,HPS-146521,HPS-147021,HPS-1470ZE * *Sin info* *TAT-1404 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1470BB,HPS-1470CC,HPS1470DD,HPS-1470EE * *Sin info* *TAT-1405 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1470J,HPS-1485, HPS-1485B, HPS-14856, HPS-1485ZG * *Sin info* *TAT-1402 A (Reemplazo 1401A) *
*CCE* *HPS-1470P,HPS-1470Q,HPS-14708,HPS-14705,HPS-1470FF * *Sin info* *TAT-1405 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1470P,HPS-1470Q,HPS-14708,HPS-14705,HPS-1470FF * *Sin info* *TAT-1405 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1470ZF,HPS-1485E,HPS-14851,HPS-1485F * *Sin info* *TAT-1404 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1470ZG,HPS-1470ZH,HPS-1485ZC,1470ZC,HPS-1470ZD * *Sin info* *TAT-1403 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1480,HPS-14808,HPS-14800,HPS-1470T,HPS-1470U * *Sin info* *TAT-1405 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1481B,HPS-14810,HPS-14920,HPS-1481 * *Sin info* *TAT-1405 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1485ZE,HPS-1485ZF,HPS-148521,HPS-1490E,HPS-1490F * *Sin info* *TAT-1404 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1490,HPS-1490B a HPS-1490H * *Sin info* *TAT-1402 A (Reemplazo 1401A) *
*CCE* *HPS-14901,HPS-1490ZE,HPS-1490ZF a HPS-1490ZI * *Sin info* *TAT-1404 A *
*CCE* *HPS-1490ZC,HPS-1490ZD,HPS-1485ZD * *Sin info* *TAT-1403 A *
*CCE* *HPS-14E,HPS-14R,HPS-14RB,HPS-14RC,HPS-14RD,HPS-1470AA * *Sin info* *TAT-1405 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2001,HPS-2001B,HPS-2001C e HPS-2001D * *Sin info* *TAT-2009 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2010B,HPS-2065 a HPS-2070 * *Sin info* *TAT-2001A *
*CCE* *HPS-2025B,BPS-2025A,HPS-2050B * *Sin info* *TAT-2001A *
*CCE* *HPS-2065,HPS-20652,HPS-2065ZB,HPS-2065ZC,HPS-2070 * *Sin info* *TAT-2002 A (Reemplazo 2001A) *
*CCE* *HPS-2065ZD,HPS-2065ZE,HPS-2070ZD,HPS-2070ZE * *Sin info* *TAT-2003 A *
*CCE* *HPS-20705,HPS-2070V,HPS-2080B,HPS-2081 a HPS-208IC * *Sin info* *TAT-2006 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2070B,HPS-2070S * *Sin info* *TAT-2002 A (Reemplazo 2001A) *
*CCE* *HPS-2070P,HPS-2070Q,HPS-2070R,HPS-2080R,HPS-2070ZD * *Sin info* *TAT 2004 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2070ZB,HPS-2070ZC,HPS-2085,HPS-2085B,HPS-20850 * *Sin info* *TAT-2002 A (Reemplazo 2001A) *
*CCE* *HPS-2070ZE,HPS2070ZF,HPS-2085D * *Sin info* *TAT 2004 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2070ZE,HPS2070ZF,HPS-2085D * *Sin info* *TAT 2004 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2070ZE,HPS2070ZF,HPS-2085D * *Sin info* *TAT 2004 A *
*CCE* *HPS-20800 a HPS-2080E * *Sin info* *TAT-2005 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2080D * *Sin info* *TAT-2007 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2085E,HPS-2085F,HPS-2070ZF,HPS-2085D * *Sin info* *TAT-2003 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2085E,HPS-2085F,HPS-2090B * *Sin info* *TAT 2004 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2085ZB,HPS-2085ZC,HPS-2090,HPS-2090B * *Sin info* *TAT-2002 A (Reemplazo 2001A) *
*CCE* *HPS-2090C,HPS-2090ZB a HPS-2090ZC * *Sin info* *TAT-2002 A (Reemplazo 2001A) *
*CCE* *HPS-2090D,HPS-2090E e HPS2090F * *Sin info* *TAT 2004 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2090E a HPS-2090F,HPS-209OB * *Sin info* *TAT-2003 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2092,HPS-2092B,HPS-20920 e HPS-2092D * *Sin info* *TAT-2008 A *
*CCE* *HPS-2181 * *Sin info* *TAT-2101 *
*CCE* *HPS-2781 * *Sin info* *TAT-2701 *
*CCE* *HPS-2901B * *Sin info* *TAT-2903 *
*CCE* *HPS-29EB * *Sin info* *TAT-2902 *
*CINERAL* *1433 * *Sin info* *FSV 20 B 012 *
*CINERAL* *5194 Canguru * *Sin info* *3219003 *
*CINERAL* *CN 3338 V * *Sin info* *FCK 14 A 033 *
*CINERAL* *TC 1010 R * *Sin info* *TLF 70225 *
*CINERAL* *TC 1411/1422 / TC 2011/2022 TVE 5262 20" * *Sin info* *FSA 27018 M *
*CINERAL* *TC 1465, TC 1485 C * *Sin info* *3214014 *
*CINERAL* *TC 2122 * *Sin info* *3219004 *
*CINERAL* *TC-1411,TC-2011 * *Sin info* *KFS-60226 *
*CINERAL* *TS 2975 * *Sin info* *FFA 94024 L *
*CONTINENTAL* *5501 VT * *Sin info* *JF 0501-0500 B *
*CONTINENTAL* *GT 9313 * *Sin info* *154-189 H *
*CONTINENTAL* *TV 2022 * *Sin info* *JF 0208-0208 C *
*DAEWOO* *14 A 1 * *Sin info* *1142 5037 A *
*DAEWOO* *14 A 5 T * *Sin info* *1142.5057 *
*DAEWOO* *20 T 2 AS * *Sin info* *FSA 28014 M *
*DAEWOO* *8820 14" * *Sin info* *154-189 C *
*DAEWOO* *CFTV 2960 * *Sin info* *154-279 C *
*DAEWOO* *DTY 2999 * *Sin info* *FFA 93016 L *
*DAEWOO* *DVC 20 E 06 * *Sin info* *FSA 28013 M *
*EMERSON* *2122 C * *Sin info* *FCK 1415 JL *
*EMERSON* *3352 Z * *Sin info* *154-189 H *
*EMERSON* *C 1485 C * *Sin info* *3214014 *
*EMERSON* *TC 1010 R * *Sin info* *TLF 70225 *
*EMERSON* *TC 1393 * *Sin info* *FCK 14 A 022 *
*EMERSON* *TC 1405 A * *Sin info* *154-138 B *
*EMERSON* *TC 1465 * *Sin info* *3214015 *
*EMERSON* *TC 8121 * *Sin info* *3141030 *
*EMERSON* *UX 21", UX 25" e UX 28" (28" EMS HO) * *Sin info* *1105 0377 *
*EMERSON* *VT 1921, VT 1922 * *Sin info* *3219003 *
*FIRST LINE* *AV 1490, AV 1492, DW 1430 * *Sin info* *DCF 1577 A *
*FIRST LINE* *AV 2091, AV 2091 M, AV 2091 MD * *Sin info* *KFS 60455 A *
*FIRST LINE* *C 29 FL 10 * *Sin info* *RTRNF 0017 CEZZ *
*FIRST LINE* *DCT-2070M * *Sin info* *FA 2019 *
*FIRST LINE* *FL 2001 STS * *Sin info* *1142.5086 B *
*FIRST LINE* *FL 2898 ST * *11 AK 19 * *4031800111 *
*FIRST LINE* *T 20 AW * *Sin info* *FA 2017 *
*FISHER* *CB 28 C 22 X (TV Professional 28") * *Sin info* *154-374 A *
*FISHER* *CFF 5505 (Monitor Hospitalar 25") * *Sin info* *3122 138 36570 *
*FISHER* *CFF 5507 (Monitor Hospitalar 27") * *Sin info* *AT 2077 / 81 *
*FISHER* *FTM 612, FTM 612 O (CFTV 21") * *Sin info* *L 40 B 05500 *
*FISHER* *PC 3525, PC 4525 * *Sin info* *L 40 A 00600 *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *GE 19 GT 243 * *Sin info* *247260 *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *GE 25 GC 710, 25 GC 560, 27 GC 752 * *Sin info* *2 G 25026-B2H *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *GE 25 GE 542, 25 GT 500 * *Sin info* *2 G 25026-B1G *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *GE 25 GE 542, 25 GT 500 (Video HR 7281) * *Sin info* *2 G 25026-B3F *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *GE 27 GT 614 * *Sin info* *2 G 25027-B2C *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *GE 27 GT 618 * *Sin info* *2 G 25027-A3C *
*GENERAL ELECTRIC* *M 20 GE 000 * *Sin info* *15188-12 B *
*GOLDSTAR* *14 CB 80, 20 CB 80, CP 14 A 13 * *Sin info* *154-177 J *
*GOLDSTAR* *20 E 60, 9762 N, CAT 9762, CBS 4741, CBS 4742,CBS 4742 C, CBS 4745 C, CBT 9742, CBT 9745, CBT 9825,CY 20 A, CY 80 Y * *Sin info* *154-177 B *
*GOLDSTAR* *20 E 62 * *Sin info* *154-182 R *
*GOLDSTAR* *20 J 20 * *Sin info* *154-375 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *CA 14 A 40 B, CBT 4175, CBT 4902,CBT 4902 E, CBT 4905, CBT 9902 * *Sin info* *154-064 F *
*GOLDSTAR* *CB 20 A 90 X, CB 20 B 70 X, CB 20 C 22 T, CB 20 D 60 X,CB 20 E 20, CB 20 E 20 X, CB 20 E 40 X, CB 21 A 20 T * *Sin info* *6174 Z 8001 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *CB 25 C 20 X, CB 25 C 36 X, CL 28 C 22 N * *Sin info* *154-374 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *CFTV 14" * *Sin info* *154-179 Z *
*GOLDSTAR* *CMR 2030 * *Sin info* *154-051 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *CMR 9460 X * *Sin info* *154-183 W *
*GOLDSTAR* *CMT 9168 * *Sin info* *154-183 E *
*GOLDSTAR* *CP 21 C 40 * *Sin info* *154-207 E *
*GOLDSTAR* *CP 29 C 10 * *Sin info* *154-179 M *
*GOLDSTAR* *CXM 4200 14" * *Sin info* *154-074 R *
*GOLDSTAR* *GTV 5050 * *Sin info* *154-164 E *
*GOLDSTAR* *KP 14 V 30 Canguru , KB 14 U 30, KF 14 V 30, KF 14 V 30H * *Sin info* *154-207 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CBT 2570 X * *Sin info* *154-162 F *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CF 20 A 62 D * *Sin info* *154-177 E *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CF 20 A 62 D * *Sin info* *154-183 L *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CF 29 C 44 TM * *Sin info* *154-238 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CIT 2170 F * *Sin info* *154-207 F *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CMT 9072, CMT 9842 * *Sin info* *154-177 C *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CN 14 A 82 R * *Sin info* *154-189 N *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CN 20 A 30 H * *Sin info* *154-375 C *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CNR 4162 * *Sin info* *154-074 C *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CR 3788 * *Sin info* *154-138 N *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CR 9086 * *Sin info* *154-072 A *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CT 808 * *Sin info* *154-183 F *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG CY 14 F 20 * *Sin info* *154-064 G *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG GCT 2556 S * *Sin info* *154-106 D *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG KY 20 B 30 * *Sin info* *154-207 D *
*GOLDSTAR* *LG NC 26 B 46 * *Sin info* *154-106 E *
*GOLDSTAR* *TV 14" CNT 9175 * *Sin info* *154-168 D *
*GOLDSTAR* *TV 2000 T * *Sin info* *154-177 T *
*GRADIENTE* *335 con PIP * *Sin info* *CE 41899-00A *
*GRADIENTE* *GT 1410, GT 1411, 14 C 5160, 14 C 5170 * *Sin info* *FCV 1410 E 06 *
*GRADIENTE* *GT 1420, GT 1422, GT 2020 * *Sin info* *154-177 J *
*GRADIENTE* *GT 2010, GT 2011, GT 2015 * *Sin info* *FCV 2010 E 02 *
*GRADIENTE* *GT 2825 * *Sin info* *CE 42031-00C *
*GRADIENTE* *GT 2825 * *Sin info* *CE 42211-00B *
*GRADIENTE* *GTV 142 TV 14" Canguru * *Sin info* *154-207 A *
*GRADIENTE* *HRM 29 PS, HRM 33 PS * *Sin info* *CJ 27898 *
*GRADIENTE* *HRM 290 PS, HRM 330 S, HRM 370 PS * *Sin info* *CJ 28212 *
*GRADIENTE* *HRM 290 S * *Sin info* *47105380 *
*GRADIENTE* *HRM 290 S * *Sin info* *BSC 26-5620 *
*GRADIENTE* *HTM 277 S, 299 S, 29 Mi, JVC AV-T2977 * *Sin info* *CE 42674-001J1 *
*GRUNDIG* *1663, 1663 TOP, 1663 TXT, 1670 TOP, 1670 TXT, 3670 TXT * *PHILIPS * *29201.029.01 *
*GRUNDIG* *CTX 2001 * *PHILIPS * *FCV 20 A 002 *
*GRUNDIG* *CUC 200 * *PHILIPS * *2435501 *
*GRUNDIG* *CUC 300 - CUC 330 * *PHILIPS * *2436912 *
*GRUNDIG* *GR 7490 de 20" * *PHILIPS * *154-277 V *
*GRUNDIG* *M 63-470 * *PHILIPS * *M 29201.019.10 *
*GRUNDIG* *ST 1470/9 * *PHILIPS * *BG 2032-642-3001 *
*GRUNDIG* *ST 1770 S * *PHILIPS * *M 29201.029.52 A *
*GRUNDIG* *ST 55-750 / ST 55-800 * *PHILIPS * *29221.031.63 A *
*GRUNDIG* *TVR 3701 SV Canguru TVR 3710 * *PHILIPS * *4822 140 10567 *
*HITACHI* *C 1405, 1405 T, 1408 T, 1409 R, 1414, 1414 R, 1414 R/T * *Sin info* *2435085 *
*HITACHI* *C 1411 R * *Sin info* *DCF 2077 Y *
*HITACHI* *CL 2543, CL 2843 * *Sin info* *4515 05 14 *
*HITACHI* *CMT 2918; CMT 2928PX * *Sin info* *2435373 *
*HITACHI* *CPT 1430, 2030 e 2130 * *Sin info* *154-177 M *
*HITACHI* *CPT 2020 * *Sin info* *154-207 B o 154-207 N *
*HITACHI* *CPT 2221, CPT 2228 * *Sin info* *2432471 *
*HITACHI* *CT 1397 * *Sin info* *2435084 A *
*HITACHI* *CT 2071 * *Sin info* *2435068 A *
*HITACHI* *HFC 2014 BR * *Sin info* *2434853 AE *
*JEFERSON* *TV Canguru * *Sin info* *3714002 *
*JVC* *AV 21 F 1 * *Sin info* *AT 2077/37 *
*JVC* *AV 27120 * *Sin info* *FSM 27 A 001 *
*JVC* *AV 28 S 1 * *Sin info* *CE 42295-00 AJ 1 S *
*JVC* *AV 31 BP 4 * *Sin info* *CE 41899-00A *
*JVC* *AVN 2182 * *Sin info* *CE 42586-001 J 1 *
*JVC* *AVS 29 M 1 S * *Sin info* *CE 41320-AOC *
*JVC* *C 14 K 1 SP * *Sin info* *FCK 14 A 028 A *
*JVC* *C 21 E * *Sin info* *154-165 A *
*JVC* *C 21 E * *Sin info* *FCM 21 A 004 *
*JVC* *HRM 37 PS * *Sin info* *CE 42374-00 CKJ 1 *
*KIREY* *KTV 1414 * *Sin info* *FC 1426 *
*KIREY* *KTV 2020 * *Sin info* *FA 2019 *
*LG* *29 H 30 T * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6229 L *
*LG* *CE 21 M 66 KX * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6040 C *
*LG* *CF 14 A 80 B * *Sin info* *6174 Z 8001 A *
*LG* *CF 20 D 70 K, CF 20 K 44 EX * *Sin info* *6174 Z 8005 E *
*LG* *CF 21 D 15 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 8008 A *
*LG* *CF 25 A 67 T, CF 28 A 56 F * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6238 N *
*LG* *CI 14 J 70 * *Sin info* *6174 V 7002 C *
*LG* *CK 14 J 70 X * *Sin info* *JF 0501-1903 *
*LG* *CN 29 Q 10 P, CN 29 Q 12 P * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6005 D *
*LG* *CP 14 A 13, CP 14 B 84, CP 20 B 84 * *Sin info* *154-177 J *
*LG* *CP 14 B 84 H * *Sin info* *154-375 A *
*LG* *CP 14 J 52 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6040 B *
*LG* *CP 14 K 42 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6002 G *
*LG* *CP 20 B 15 * *Sin info* *6174 V 6002 G *
*LG* *CP 20 B 15 * *Sin info* *6174 V 8004 D *
*LG* *CP 20 B 85 * *Sin info* *6174 V 8004 A *
*LG* *CP 20 B 85 * *Sin info* *6174 V 8005 C *
*LG* *CP 21 O 20, CP 21 O 22 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6032 A *
*LG* *CP 21 Q 22 * *Sin info* *6174 V 6004 D *
*LG* *CP 25 Q 20 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6012 N *
*LG* *CP 29 C 76 N * *Sin info* *154-374 A *
*LG* *CP 29 C 84 M, CP 29 C 85, CP 2984 M * *Sin info* *154-179 M *
*LG* *CP 29 E 85, CP 29 E 86 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6012 D *
*LG* *CP 29 K 30 * *Sin info* *6174 V 6003 J *
*LG* *CP 29 K 30 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6003 J *
*LG* *CP 29 Q 50 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6031 A *
*LG* *CT 29 H 32 E * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6002 K *
*LG* *CT 29 O 26 ET * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6012 T *
*LG* *RP 20 CC 20 * *Sin info* *6174 V 6002 U *
*LG* *RP 21 CA 85 * *Sin info* *6174 V 6002 J *
*MILENIUM* *21" D-21 N * *Sin info* *JF 0501-1215 *
*MITSUBISHI* * TC 2018, TC 2018 PS * *Sin info* *334 P 27201 *
*MITSUBISHI* * TC 2999 * *Sin info* *334 P 21202 *
*MITSUBISHI* *29 FS * *Sin info* *334 P 18102 (doble focus) *
*MITSUBISHI* *C 3426, C 3427, C 3428 * *Sin info* *DCF 1577 N *
*MITSUBISHI* *C 4824, C 4828 * *Sin info* *DCF 2077 N *
*MITSUBISHI* *CFTV AUM 137A, TC 1441 Plus * *Sin info* *334 P 12602 *
*MITSUBISHI* *CT 2054, CT 2060, CT 2094 * *Sin info* *NF 7404 E *
*MITSUBISHI* *CT 25 A 5 TX e CT 25 A 5 STX * *Sin info* *334 P 22001 *
*MITSUBISHI* *CT 2582 * *Sin info* *334 P 19601 *
*MITSUBISHI* *Retropector 50 P-GHS 91 * *Sin info* *334 P 26401 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 1409, TC 2009 * *Sin info* *334 P 25901 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 1418, TC 2018, TC 2118 * *Sin info* *334 P 27301 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 1492 , TC 1498 * *Sin info* *334 P 20001 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2001, TC 2002, TC 2003, TC 2020, TC 2021 * *Sin info* *334 B 06208 o 334 B 06209 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2051, TC 2054 * *Sin info* *334 P 20101 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2097, TC 2098, TC 2099 * *Sin info* *334 P 229 B1 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2097, TC 2098, TC 2099 * *Sin info* *334 P 229 C1 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 21FC * *Sin info* *334 P 18504 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2602 * *Sin info* *334 P 11501 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2909 C * *Sin info* *334 P 24801 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 2918 PS * *Sin info* *334 P 27401 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 3309 * *Sin info* *334 P 26510 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC 3398, TC 3498 * *Sin info* *334 P 23101 *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC-1441 * *Sin info* *334 B 08202 (Bajo Foco) *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC-1441, TC-2030, TC-2031, TC-2034, TC 2040, TC 2041 * *Sin info* *334 B 08201( Alto Foco) *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC-1441, TC-2030, TC-2031, TC-2034, TC 2040, TC 2041 * *Sin info* *334 P 19501 (Alto Foco) *
*MITSUBISHI* *TC-2030, TC-2031, TC-2034, TC 2040, TC 2041 * *Sin info* *334 P 13001o 334 P 13002 (Bajo Foco) *
*MITSUBISHI* *VS 403 R, TC 3701, TC 3762 * *Sin info* *334 B 07601 *
*NATIONAL* *CN-675, CN-675C, CN-675R * *Sin info* *TLF 14595 B *
*NATIONAL* *CN-675, CN-675C, CN-675R * *Sin info* *TLF 14595 F *
*NOKIA* *5520 VT * *Sin info* *CF 0304 *
*NOKIA* *6355 VT * *Sin info* *1192 6001 *
*NOKIA* *7184 TPO, 7192, 7193, 7194 SAT * *Sin info* *FM 0519 *
*NOKIA* *SAT 210 20" * *Sin info* *FCG 2011 L 03 o FCG 2045 AL *
*PANASONIC* * TX 21 T 1 * *Sin info* *TLF 15534 F *
*PANASONIC* * TX 28 C 1 C * *Sin info* *TLF 15570 B *
*PANASONIC* *CT 1475 R, CT 1475 RL, CT 1481 R, CT 1681 R * *Sin info* *TLF 14706 F1 *
*PANASONIC* *CT 20 R 10 XR, CT 20 S 10 R, TC 21 V 50 * *Sin info* *TLF 15615 F *
*PANASONIC* *CT 27 G 30 T * *Sin info* *OLF 04508 F *
*PANASONIC* *CT 27 G 6 E * *Sin info* *KFT 4 AA 348 F2 *
*PANASONIC* *CT 3020 A * *Sin info* *TLF 14617 F *
*PANASONIC* *CT 3052 * *Sin info* *TLF 14634 F *
*PANASONIC* *CT 9011, CT 9041, CT 9071 * *Sin info* *TLF 14503 F2 *
*PANASONIC* *CTP 2580 S * *Sin info* *TLF 15544 F *
*PANASONIC* *CTV 31 L4, CTV 21 G7 (TV+VCR) * *Sin info* *KFT 3 AB 074 F1 *
*PANASONIC* *Para Aiwa * *Sin info* *KFT 4 AA 271 X *
*PANASONIC* *Para Philips * *Sin info* *KFT 4 AB 005 *
*PANASONIC* *PC 21 S 54 R * *Sin info* *TLF 15526 F *
*PANASONIC* *PVM 2050 Canguru * *Sin info* *TLF 14427 F *
*PANASONIC* *PV-M 2077 * *Sin info* *KFT 3 AB 054 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 A 8 * *Sin info* *KFT 3 AB 096 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 A 9, TC 14 A 10 * *Sin info* *KFT 2 AB 281 F1 *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 A2, TC 20 A12 * *Sin info* *KFT 2 AA 428 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 A7, TC 14 A12 * *Sin info* *KFT 2 AA 427 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 A7, TC 14 A12 * *Sin info* *ZTFN 32010 A *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 B7, TC 14 C 20, TC 20 B7, TC 20 C20 * *Sin info* *TLF 15644 F1 *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 B7, TC 14 C20, TC 20 B7, TC 20 C20 * *Sin info* *KFT 3 AB 080 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 C4, TC 14 C5 * *Sin info* *TLF 15626 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 C6, TC 14 C20, TC 20 C6 * *Sin info* *TLF 4 G 503 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14 G7, PVM 1327, PVM 1347 * *Sin info* *KFT 2 AB 073 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 141 M, TC 142 M, TC 143 M, TC 161 M, TC 162 M * *Sin info* *TLF 14532 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 144M, TC 145 M * *Sin info* *TLF 14534 F2 *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14C1, TC 14C1V, TC 14D1, TC 14D1V, TC 14R1, TC 14R1M, TC 145, TC 145M,TC 16D1V, TC 163, TC 163 M, TC 165 M * *Sin info* *TLF 14731 F o TLF 14731 F1 *
*PANASONIC* *TC 14C2, TC 14D2 * *Sin info* *TLF 14731 F2A o TLF 14731 F3A *
*PANASONIC* *TC 16 C1, TC 16 D1, TC 16 D1U * *Sin info* *TLF 14731 F1A *
*PANASONIC* *TC 1635, TC 1641 * *Sin info* *TLF 14567 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 20 A8, TC 20 A10 * *Sin info* *KFT 3 AB 280 F1 *
*PANASONIC* *TC 20 AS2 * *Sin info* *TLF 15541 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 20 BS 5, TC 20 C 4, TC 20 D 4, TC 20 C 5 * *Sin info* *TLF 15564 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 20 G 9A * *Sin info* *KFT 3 AB 119 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 2030 D * *Sin info* *TLF 14649 B1 *
*PANASONIC* *TC 2033, TC 2043 * *Sin info* *TLF 14521 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 209 C, TC 210 S, TC 212, TC 213, TC 215 M * *Sin info* *TLF 14531 FV *
*PANASONIC* *TC 2092 H * *Sin info* *TLF 14615 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 20A2, TC 20C2, TC 20D2, TC 20D2U * *Sin info* *TLF 15531 FA *
*PANASONIC* *TC 2174, TC 2175 * *Sin info* *TLF 15506 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 29 A 10*, TC 29 A 11 * *Sin info* *KFT 4 AB 143 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 29 A 4PX, TC 29 A 4R * *Sin info* *TLF 15538 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 29 A8, TC 29 A9, TC 29 A 10* * *Sin info* *KFT 4 AB 055 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 29 AS2m TC 29 AV1 * *Sin info* *TLF 15540 FA *
*PANASONIC* *TC 29 V 50, TC 29 V 60 * *Sin info* *TLF 14470 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 34 A9 * *Sin info* *KFT 2 AB 118 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC 34 A9 * *Sin info* *KFT 2 AB 119 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC-182, TC-205, TC-206, TC-207, TC-208M * *Sin info* *TLF 6522 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC-182M, TC-205M * *Sin info* *TLF 6028 F *
*PANASONIC* *TC-20C1, TC-20D1, TC-20R1, TC-212S, TC 214M, TC-214S, TC-214U, TC-215N * *Sin info* *TLF 14533 FV 2 *
*PANASONIC* *TV 12" * *Sin info* *TCG 30 B 04 *
*PANASONIC* *TVC 21 V 50 * *Sin info* *TLF 15646 F *
*PANASONIC* *TVC 3920 * *Sin info* *TLF 70162 G *
*PAXAN* *14 AV 49 B * *Sin info* *E 1051 *
*PAXAN* *20 D 49, 21 M 4 SD * *Sin info* *DCF 2077 *
*PAXAN* *21 M 49 * *Sin info* *DFF 98020 A *
*PAXAN* *CTV 20", CTV 21" * *Sin info* *FC 1426 *
*PEKONIC* *CT 1000 * *Sin info* *TCG 30 B 02 o TCG 30 B 13 *
*PEKONIC* *CT 1400, CT 1409 * *Sin info* *TCV 50 B 01 *
*PHILCO* * PC 1441, PC 1442 * *Sin info* *154-064 N *
*PHILCO* * PCS 2929 BZ * *Sin info* *FFA 93034 L *
*PHILCO* *14 BP 8 * *Sin info* *FSA 25023 S *
*PHILCO* *14 C 98 RC * *Sin info* *FCG 1445 CL *
*PHILCO* *17 A2 * *Sin info* *B32 3415 *
*PHILCO* *20 R 37, PC-20R, PC-20R37, PC-20R38, PC-20R42, PC-2037, PC-2038, PC-2039, PC-2041, PC-2042, PC-2138 * *Sin info* *B32 3449 *
*PHILCO* *29 MS 7 * *Sin info* *FFA 94024 L *
*PHILCO* *CPT 2030 R, CPT 2040 * *Sin info* *154-177 J *
*PHILCO* *PAVM 2400 U * *Sin info* *B32 3427 *
*PHILCO* *PAVM 2920 * *Sin info* *2436772 *
*PHILCO* *PC 1443, PC 1444, PCM 1446 * *Sin info* *B32 3453 *
*PHILCO* *PC-1401, PC-1601, PC-1602, PC-2001, PC-2002, PC-2003 * *Sin info* *B32 3403 o B32 3409 *
*PHILCO* *PC-1405, PC-1406, PC-1415, PC-1416, PC-1425, PC-1425U, PC-1426U, PC-1427U, PC-1428U, PC-1603, PC-1605, PC-1606, PC-1613, PC-1616 * *Sin info* *B32 3412 *
*PHILCO* *PC-1435, PC-1435/06, PC-1436 * *Sin info* *B32 3437 *
*PHILCO* *PC-1437, PC-1438, PC-1439 * *Sin info* *B32 3448 *
*PHILCO* *PC-2004, PC-2007,PC-2008, PC-2013, PC-2015, PC-2016U, PC2017, PC-2018,PC-2025U, PC-2026*, PC-2027U, PC-2028U * *Sin info* *B32 3413 o B32 3431 *
*PHILCO* *PC-2025, PC 2026* * *Sin info* *B32 3418 o B32 3426 *
*PHILCO* *PC-2035, PC-2035/06, PC-2036 * *Sin info* *B32 3438 *
*PHILCO* *PC-2136 * *Sin info* *B32 3439 *
*PHILCO* *PCF 2700, PCS 2952 * *Sin info* *BW 00103 *
*PHILCO* *PCM 1451, PCR 1452, PCS 2052 * *Sin info* *3210-90815-017 *
*PHILCO* *PCM 2043, PCM 2044, PCM 2144, PCM 2046, PCM 2146 * *Sin info* *B32 3454 *
*PHILCO* *PCR 2048, PCR 2049, PCS 2050, PCS 2051, PCS 2060 * *Sin info* *OV 2094 / D1A *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2700 S * *CPH-05 * *3210-61317-00-04 *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2950 * *Sin info* *154-279 F o 154-279 S *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2952 * *Sin info* *OV 2094 / D1F *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2952, PCS 2700 * *Sin info* *3210-79093-00-0 *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2956 N, PCS 2956 P * *Sin info* *FFA 97017 L *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2956, PCS 2958 * *Sin info* *6174 Z 6012 F *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2976 * *Sin info* *A 6194-010 *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2976 * *Sin info* *FFA 99057 M *
*PHILCO* *PCS 2976 * *Sin info* *JF 0501-2156 *
*PHILCO* *PTVR 2400 e PTVR 2410 * *Sin info* *FCM 20 B 043 *
*PHILCO* *PVT 1418 Canguru * *Sin info* *3214029 o FCK 14 B 025 A *
*PHILIPS* * 14 TVCR 450 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10397 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* * 21 CN 4060 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10352 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* * 21 GR 7560 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17028 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* * 25 PT 4301 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10528 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *: 28 GR 5678 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10384 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *12 BX 1001/78 W, BX 1010, TX 1572 * *TX/BX * *4806 140 17018 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *12 TX 2512 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10349 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 CN 2001 * *Sin info* *4822 140 36943 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 CN 4415, 14 CT 6018, 14 CT 6020, 14 CT 6415, 14 CT 6420 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17020 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GL 1010, 14 GL 1310, 14 GL 1410, 16 GL 1030, 20 GL 1440 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17029 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GL 1010, 14GL1310, 14GL1410, 16GL1030, 16 GL 133020GL1040, 20GL1340, 20GL1440 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17075 *
*PHILIPS* *14 GL 1013, 14GL1014, 14 GL 1015, 14GL1313, 14GL1314, 14 GL 1316, 16 GL 1033, 16 GL1034 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17032 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GL 1018, 14 GL 1019, 14 GL 1319 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17058 *
*PHILIPS* *14 GL 1033, 16GL1333, 20GL1043, 20GL1044,20GL1333, 20GL1343, 20GL1344, 20GL1345,20GL1045, 20GL1346 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17033 o 4806 140 17051 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GL 1311 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17024 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GR 1021, 14 GR 1024, 14 GR 1220, 14 GR 1236 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10369 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GR 2125 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10353 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GX 1515 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10465 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GX 1610, 14 GX 1616, 14 GX 1618 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17038 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 GX 1619 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17061 *
*PHILIPS* *14 GX 3516, 14 GX 8510, 20 GX 8550 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10525 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 PT 110A, 14 PT 111 A, 14 PT 112A, 14 PT 210 A, 20 PT 120 A20 PT 120 B, 20 PT 121 A, 20 PT 122 A, 20 PT 1482, 20 PT 220 A, 21 PT 2381, 20 PT 123 A * *Sin info* *4806 140 17073 *
*PHILIPS* *14 PT 135 A * *Sin info* *4822 140 10566 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 PT 212 A, 17 PT 1563 /11, 20 PT 222 A, 20 PT 2682, 21 PT 232 A * *Sin info* *4806 140 17069 *
*PHILIPS* *14 PT 212 A, 17 PT 1563 /11, 20 PT 222 A, 20 PT 2682, 21 PT 232 A * *Sin info* *4806 140 17074 *
*PHILIPS* *14 PT 3131, 14 PT 4131, 20 PT 3331, 20 PT 4331 * *Sin info* *2422 531 02598 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 PV 162, 14 PV 163, 14 PV 172 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10609 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *14 PV 162/01 Canguru 14 PV 163/05, 14 PV 264/39 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10567 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *17 BL 2022 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17035 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *20 GX 1650, 20 GX 1656, 20 GX 1658, 20 GX 1660, 20 GX 166520GX1666,20GX1668, 21GX1660, 21GX1665, 21GX1666, 21 GX 1668 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17037 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *20 GX 1659, 21 GX 1669 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17062 *
*PHILIPS* *20 GX 1850 * *Sin info* *4822 146 21814 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *20 GX 3755, 21 GX 1760, 21 GX 1765 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10486 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *20 PT 228 A, 20 PT 314, 20 PT 324 A, 20 PT 428 A, 20 PT 326 A, 14 PT 218 A, 14 PT 228 A * *Sin info* *4806 148 87056 *
*PHILIPS* *20 PV 164, 20 PV 184 Combinados * *Sin info* *4822 140 10568 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 CE 4570, 21 CE 4579 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10294 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 CT 7675,/78, 28 CT 7690, 28 CT 7692/3/4 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17056 *
*PHILIPS* *21 CT 7675/78, 28 CT 7690, 28 CT 7692/3/4 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17023 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 GR 2750 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10306 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 1663, 21 PT 2682. 21 PT 4404, 21 PT 4424 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17068 *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 1663, 21 PT 2682. 21 PT 4404, 21 PT 4424 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10637 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 232 A, 21 PT 238 A, 21 PT 260 A * *Sin info* *4822 140 10569 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 260 A * *Sin info* *4822 140 10557 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 351 A Canguru * *Sin info* *4822 140 10406 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 534 A, 21 PT 434 A * *Sin info* *4806 148 87057 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *21 PT 639, 739 e 21 PT 5431, 5432 * *Sin info* *2422 531 02519 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 GX 1888, 29 GX 1888 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17052 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 GX 1889 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17063 *
*PHILIPS* *25 MK 2480 * *Sin info* *4822 140 38372 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 4104, 28 PT 4255, 28 PT 4775, 63 TA 4415 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10664 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 4523 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10615 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 4622 * *Sin info* *4822 146 10961 o 4822 146 10966 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 463 A * *Sin info* *4822 140 10583 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 5101, 25 PT 5111 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10621 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 5304, 28 PW 5304, 29 PW 600/05 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10651 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 5531 * *Sin info* *2422 531 02471 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 PT 9001, 29 PT 9001 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10574 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *25 TS 54 * *Sin info* *3121 218 30171 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 GR 7580, 28 GR 7680 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17031 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 GR 7580, 28 GR 7680 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17047 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 GR 7585, 28 GR 7685, 29 GR 7885 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17034 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 PW 6521, 28 PW 6816, 32 PW 878A * *Sin info* *4806 140 17091 *
*PHILIPS* *28 PW 6521, 28 PW 6816, 32 PW 878A * *Sin info* *2422 531 98025 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 PW 6521, 28 PW 6816, 32 PW 878A * *Sin info* *1362 0004 A - Codigo comercial *
*PHILIPS* *28 PW 6532 * *Sin info* *3128 138 21921 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 PW 757 B, 28 PW 778 B * *Sin info* *4822 140 10554 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *28 PW 960 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10476 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *29 FL 1770 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10427 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *29 GX 1898, 29 GX 1899, 29 GX 1999 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17064 *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 552 A, TS 3258 C 101 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17072 *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 554 A * *Sin info* *4806 148 87059 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 5632 * *Sin info* *2422 531 02472 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 652, 29 PT 654, 29 PT 654 A, 29 PT 854 A,33 PT 752, 33 PT 772, 33 PT 854 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17078 *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 652, 29 PT 654, 29 PT 654 A, 29 PT 854 A,33 PT 752, 33 PT 772, 33 PT 854 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17085 *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 656 A, 29 PT 856 A * *Sin info* *3128 138 21041 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 752 A * *Sin info* *4806 140 17077 *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 752 A * *Sin info* *1372 0011 *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 785 A, 29 SX 8674 Vide 29 PT 785 C em 140.10549 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10469 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *29 PT 785 C Vide 29 PT 785 A em 4822.140.10469 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10549 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *32 D 7 * *Sin info* *3128 138 20623 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *32 FL 2884 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10488 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *33 PT 670 A * *Sin info* *3121 218 30181 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *33 PT 702 A, 33 FL 1785 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10408 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *33 PT 702 A, 33 FL 1785 * *Sin info* *3122 138 38143 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *37 PT 782 e 37 PT 784 * *Sin info* *1372 0018 *
*PHILIPS* *37 PT 782, 37 PT 784 * *Sin info* *4806 140 17084 *
*PHILIPS* *37 TA 1471 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10552 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *4452 de 20" * *4452 de 20" * *3122 138 38620 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *46 PP 960 A * *Sin info* *4822 140 10447 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *Chassis CTO-C * *Chassis CTO-C * *4806 140 17025 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *Chassis KL 8 * *Chassis KL 8 * *4806 140 17011 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *Chassis NCF-10 * *Chassis NCF-10 * *4806 140 17023 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *CM 11339 * *Sin info* *4822 140 10381 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *CM 11340 * *Sin info* *3106 108 08070 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *KT 3, KT 3 M, KT 33 A-2 S * *KT 3, KT 3 M, KT 33 A-2 S * *4806 140 17010 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *L6/LA - 7 pines (31071) * *L6/LA - 7 pines (31071) * *4806 140 17013 - Codigo de servicio *
*PHILIPS* *L6L5 Chasis BL 8 pines (32531) * *L6L5 Chasis BL 8 pines (32531) * *4806 140 17043 o 4806 140 17049 - Codigo de servicio *


----------



## el-rey-julien

buenos datos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## el-rey-julien

tv noblex modelo 20tc601  flyback numero   DNF FA2019D  remplazo del mismo es el  HR7468


----------



## DJ T3

Gracias Rey (y gracias por moverlo).

Si alguien tiene mas datos, agreguen.

Saludos.


----------



## lincesur

Saludos
A mi me ha sacado de apuros esta pagina
http://www.hrdiemen.com/reparation/flyback/index
espero que os sirva
Un saludo


----------



## DJ T3

[Resucitar=[COLOR="Red"]*ON*[/COLOR]]
(Resucito, solo para agregar información)

Para buscar en el listado, pueden (desde la mayoría de navegadores), presionar "*CTRL* + *F*", así se abre el buscador del navegador, solo escriban los datos que tengan del TV, del Flyback, o el modelo, y quizás lo van a encontrar más rápido que solo mirando, ya que son muchos datos... 

[/Resucitar=*OFF*]


----------

